# Urgent Review  om ANTEC HCG 620 PSU



## rixon.d9 (May 25, 2014)

*Urgent Review on ANTEC HCG 620 PSU*

I just bought following components for my gaming Rig. I feel wonderful now expect for the PSU. 

Intel i5 4570
GIGABYTE H87-HD3 
Corsair Vengeance 4GBX2 1600MHZ
Seagate 1TB 7200RPM 
Cooler Master HAF912
Asus PA248Q 24Inch
Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X 4GB DDR5
ANTEC HCG 620 PSU

Since ANTEC VP650 was NA I bought ANTEC HCG 620 PSU because I could not wait to assemble. 
Now I'm little worried abt the Quality of PSU I got since it isn't recommended anywer  in this forum. 
So should I wait few days and exchange my PSU or its good enf for my rig?


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

googled a bit for the PSU.. reviews are generally okay. you can do with it.. but, in the long run, its better to get a better PSU, considring the power draw and cost of your components..


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 25, 2014)

It will do just fine. 

That psu has no over temperature protection. Not rated at 50 degrees. On the bright side, it seems to have decent ripple/noise suppression, all Japanese caps. Its good enough as long as you stick with a single GPU. Its much better choice than those VS series IMO. Its a Seasonic OEM. I just hope that Antec has a replacement policy and not repair like how corsair and Coolermaster has it. My overall trust in Corsair is lesser than Antec, mostly because I've seen Corsair changing specs and internals (even OEMs) after few rev versions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 25, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> It will do just fine.
> 
> That psu has no over temperature protection. Not rated at 50 degrees. On the bright side, it seems to have decent ripple/noise suppression, all Japanese caps. Its good enough as long as you stick with a single GPU. Its much better choice than those VS series IMO. Its a Seasonic OEM. I just hope that Antec has a *replacement *policy and not repair like how corsair and Coolermaster has it. My overall trust in Corsair is lesser than Antec, mostly because I've seen Corsair changing specs and internals (even OEMs) after few rev versions.



they have mentioned replacement once I contacted them.

- - - Updated - - -

@op, how much did you pay for it?? is it Antec High Current Gamer M 620 W  or just the 620W without 'M'?
dont worry. it is not bad. it will work just fine.


----------



## rixon.d9 (May 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> they have mentioned replacement once I contacted them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It's without M,  the model number reads HCG-620.It cost me 5400Rs.


----------



## Vyom93 (May 30, 2014)

Antec has discontinue  the HCG 620 & 620M and replace it with Antec Neo Eco 620w .I was having the Antec HCG 620 which got a problem in the fan (i.e: The fan bearing was making noise) so they gave me the  Antec Neo Eco 620w in replacement


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jun 2, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> Antec has discontinue  the HCG 620 & 620M and replace it with Antec Neo Eco 620w .I was having the Antec HCG 620 which got a problem in the fan (i.e: The fan bearing was making noise) so they gave me the  Antec Neo Eco 620w in replacement


My HCG 620 Just stopped working. FAN not rotating. How many days did it take for your replacement. Was it dealt with ANTEC or the dealer ?


----------



## Vyom93 (Jun 2, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> My HCG 620 Just stopped working. FAN not rotating. How many days did it take for your replacement. Was it dealt with ANTEC or the dealer ?


I got the replacement in 3 days from Antec service center Mumbai


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 3, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> My HCG 620 Just stopped working. FAN not rotating. How many days did it take for your replacement. Was it dealt with ANTEC or the dealer ?



Were you gaming when you noticed fan was not rotating ? Touch the outer case of PSU with your bare hands and see if its unbearable ?


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jun 4, 2014)

well I returned the PSU and got it replaced immediately with same model. If it goes faulty again i'll ask for a different model ? Which 1 should I ask for never mind extra price?


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jun 5, 2014)

Which is best way to install a PSU ? FAN Facing upwards or downwards ??


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> Which is best way to install a PSU ? FAN Facing upwards or downwards ??



Bottom mounted PSUs should always be fan facing downwards.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jun 8, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Bottom mounted PSUs should always be fan facing downwards.


Is that just your opinion ? Any concrete reason why ?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 8, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> Is that just your opinion ? Any concrete reason why ?



So that the fan can intake air from the bottom to cool the PSU components.


----------

